# the good life



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

So you lean back, sigh contentedly, and exclaim, "Ah! Now this is the good life!" 

Bear in mind of course that this is a family-friendly website, so the most obvious answers should probably remain unmentioned. But with that exception stated, the question is, what had you done immediately preceding that sigh and exclamation?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Enjoyed a banquet, to just short of excess.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Played the piano.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

A really good pizza and a bottle of Italian red.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Went out with my wife today.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Not sure I have this quite right, but... A beautiful woman is still only a woman, but a fine cigar is a smoke.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Had a good meal, sitting listening to good music, nice drop of single malt
Pleasure for a couple of hours


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Given that I've never said that in my life (to my knowledge) I imagine it'd have to be something quite exceptional.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

KenOC said:


> Not sure I have this quite right, but... A beautiful woman is still only a woman, but a fine cigar is a smoke.


Too explicit.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Tonight I'm going to Barnes & Noble with my wife to hang out at their coffee shop, then we're meeting my daughter and her family at Panera for dinner. It sounds simple, but I _love_ doing that.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Today I uploaded holiday pictures (Biarritz, France) into Panoramio. Feels like being there on holiday for the 2nd time.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Good chair/couch. Scotch/beer/red wine - good movie, and knowing that i have nothing to do the day after.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Very nice panos!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Too explicit.


Found the reference, from Kipling:

"Open the old cigar-box -- let me consider anew --
Old friends, and who is Maggie that I should abandon you?

A million surplus Maggies are willing to bear the yoke;
And a woman is only a woman, but a good Cigar is a Smoke."


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

The feeling that I can be friends with such a wide variety of people and care about them and vice versa, even though I was so socially unsuccessful in high school. Its sometimes euphoric. Even the people I annoy with my constant chatter don't even phase me, I find more amusement in it, all the while considering it as a helpful reminder that there is plenty of non social stuff to get done in life.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I and a lady friend have just seen a fantastic movie or a concert and now we have entered a coffee shop to discuss and geek out for a couple of hours. (Friends like that are rare, but they do exist.)

Or perhaps I am at home with earl grey infused chocolate, some Glenmorangie and an epic movie or concert in the DVD player. 

Or on a pleasant morning I am just entering the bike trails of the local greenway to pedal beside the mists rising off the river, a fascinating audiobook or podcast in my headphones.

No obligations. That's the key.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Going back to my dorm after a late-night concert with awesome music. Yo-Ho, Yo-Ho the musician's life for meee! :cheers:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Do you mean like this






having said that - I would say a good pipe full of tobacco would do me. Oh and some whisky....


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I prefer this version of the good life - much more real !!!


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

Lying on the floor and relaxing whilst playing the violin at the same time. True story.  

Other times, riding my bike down the steep hills on the farm with the wind blowing in my face and feeling free. Also, just hanging around with my brothers.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Serious musical analysis with Australian conductor/teacher Richard Gill and composition with live musicians on hand.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

MaestroViolinist said:


> Lying on the floor and relaxing whilst playing the violin at the same time. True story.
> 
> Other times, riding my bike down the steep hills on the farm with the wind blowing in my face and feeling free. Also, just hanging around with my brothers.


Me and my little brothers constantly have ego fights, Specially with the 18 and 16 year old one.
I guess its easier for a sister and a brother to get along than for two brothers or two sisters.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

jani said:


> Me and my little brothers constantly have ego fights, Specially with the 18 and 16 year old one.
> I guess its easier for a sister and a brother to get along than for two brothers or two sisters.


Quite true, me and my sister don't always get along, that's why I stay with my brothers more.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

science said:


> So you lean back, sigh contentedly, and exclaim, "Ah! Now this is the good life!" ...


Being around people with whom I am comfortable to be myself. The best friends I have are those who accept me as I am, and I try to do the same. This leads to relaxed conversation and laughs, a bit of mischief never goes astray. I suppose being at a pub or cafe, enjoying good food, drink and company - that's the good life for me. Throw in a movie or a concert and its extra good.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

When I can feel like I have a free and creative mind, feel like I am loved and love something/someone, feel healthy, and not feel like its just an illusion and feel comfortable that I'm not crazy.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Food is sure making me happy right now...feast after a famine, lol.


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

I’m very happy and contented, I believe I have a very high quality of life.
It’s got nothing to do with having heaps of money and material possessions. It’s to do with good health and surrounded with people you love and that love you.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

presto said:


> I'm very happy and contented, I believe I have a very high quality of life.
> It's got nothing to do with having heaps of money and material possessions. It's to do with good health and surrounded with people you love and that love you.


Yea, the quality of your life hugely depends about how much worth you give to things and how well you communicate to yourself and to others.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

It's satisfying to perform for an appreciative audience.

It's even satisfying to perform as background music when seemingly no one is paying attention. Because someone always is.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

Usually for me this is going out on a walk in the countryside, or even just a park or something on my own. I hardly think it is the good life, but there is a freedom to it, and somehow in nature everything looks so beautiful; even the city from the outside looks aesthetic.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Just had lunch (not emu) and about to go have have a cigar - should put the Pink Floyd song on--- ah the good life


----------

